# Speaker design - "box" response vs "system" response



## Nonlinear (Jun 9, 2012)

When designing a speaker cabinet using software like WinISD, BassBox, etc., it asks for all the pertinent speaker data - Vas, Qts, etc. - and it generates a predicted response plot for the selected cabinet type and features.

Now, is that predicted response only for the cabinet itself (assuming a perfectly flat speaker response) - or is it for the entire system including the speaker's actual characteristics (low frequency roll off, etc.)? 

I'm wondering how - or even IF - the actual response of the speaker is accounted for in that plot?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

WinISD (v2002) is the simulated infinite baffle anechoic response. It does not include the baffle response, like some other programs.
If it's for a subwoofer, placed outside and measured at 1m ground plane, the prediction should be similar.
I see there are newer versions but have not investigated.


----------

